

Ask HN: Anyone need a PHP Dev? Side projects? I'm bored - joell

If anyone has an idea and needs a dev to help out let me know. I work full time as a PHP Team Lead and I&#x27;m just looking to do some stuff on my free time.<p>We can work something out: equity?<p>I wear all hats and can help with any aspect.<p><pre><code>        - Laravel, CodeIgniter
	- Development (Front and back)
	- Sys admin &amp; DB
</code></pre>
Let&#x27;s chat.<p>joel@joell.ca
======
Workhint
I have sent you an E-mail.

Please check it out and I will wait for your reply.

------
hackread
damn, I just handed over one project -_-

